

Dropbox and Box: All Cloud Risk but No Cloud Insurance - BuleBule
https://medium.com/@guisebule/dropbox-box-887adfa7217b

======
phren0logy
Acutally, Box will offer some protection. Box will sign a Business Associate
Agreement (BAA), asserting that they provide HIPAA-complaint security for
stored data.

At present, Dropbox does not offer such an agreement.

~~~
BuleBule
Not the same thing as compensating you properly for losing your data or making
you suffer downtime for an unreasonable period though and HIPPA is not much
good unless you work in the medical industry.

------
vDesktop
How do you even begin to quantify the contents of somebodies personal Dropbox
folder full of junk ?

~~~
BuleBule
You do not, you cap value at a certain point for individuals or businesses
based on the number of gigs they have.

